# GNOME 2.10

## xoen

Ebbene oggi è il grande giorno  :Wink: 

Pensavo ci sarebbe voluto più tempo per avere degli ebuild...ma lavorano sodo gli sviluppatori Gentoo...

Ovviamente sono ancora Hard Masked (ma la tentazione è forte  :Cool:  ), però la cosa buona è che molte versioni precedenti sono ora stabili  :Smile: 

```

/* Con qualche [CUT] */

root@aras xoen # emerge -vp --deep --update world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8.2 [2.8.1] +cups -debug +doc 748 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.8.2 [2.8.1] -debug +doc 569 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.8.8 [2.8.6-r1] -debug -xinerama 2,129 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.7 [0.8.5-r1] +alsa -debug -esd +oss 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.7-r1 [0.8.5-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.8.6 [2.8.5] -debug +dvdr +hal 532 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.8.2 [2.8.1] -debug 1,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.8.1-r1 [2.8.0] -debug 651 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.8.2 [2.8.1] -debug 704 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.8.2 [2.8.1.1] +acpi +apm -debug +doc +gstreamer +ipv6 5,907 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gal-2.2.4 [2.2.3] -debug +doc 1,134 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.0.3 [1.0.2] -debug +doc -ldap 4,755 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.6.5 [2.6.4] -debug 638 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/libgtkhtml-3.2.4 [3.2.3] -debug 1,280 kB

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.0.3-r2 [2.0.2-r1] +crypt -debug +doc +ipv6 -kerberos -ldap +mozilla -nntp -pda +spell +ssl 15,020 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.8.1 [2.8.0.1] +crypt -debug -gnutls +jpeg 529 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.8.2 [2.8.1-r1] -artworkextra -debug +guile 5,786 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.8.2 [2.8.0] -debug 2,120 kB

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.8.2 [2.8.1-r1] -accessibility +cdr +dvdr +hal 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.8.7 [0.8.5] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 48,037 kB

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

E' lo so! E' una settimana che anche io faccio il conto alla rovescia...ho questo emerge gnome in canna da un po ormai

appena passano da hard masked a masked premo invio...  :Laughing: 

Ps: ho letto che questa è la penultima versione della serie 2.

Dopo la 2.12 si passerà direttamente alla 3 dove so che non sarà più garantita retrocompatibilità perchè verra rivoluzionato un po' tutto... lunga vita ai developers gnome...  :Razz: 

----------

## furlan

Gli sviluppatori di gnome sono dei fenomeni... :Razz: 

----------

## mrfree

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   AUGURI!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Non c'è qualche screenshot e qualche descrizione dei cambiamenti?

----------

## HexDEF6

Anch'io sono impaziente di installare......

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non c'è qualche screenshot e qualche descrizione dei cambiamenti?

 

http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *Quote:*   

>  panel and applet transparency

 

Questo farà la gioia di molti  :Very Happy: 

<EDIT> guardate che roba: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/images/transparent-panel-full.png

----------

## superfayan

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    panel and applet transparency 
> 
> Questo farà la gioia di molti 
> 
> <EDIT> guardate che roba: http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/images/transparent-panel-full.png

 

sbav.... sbav.... 

 :Shocked: 

quando  escee???

----------

## Ghostraider

Ottimo...che hanno aggiunto di interessante in questo piccolo grande capolavoro ?

----------

## xoen

Hello world!

Innanzitutto se volete potete scaricare il LiveCD con la versione 2.10 di GNOME per provarla  :Smile:  , Ovviamente qui è in download  :Wink: 

Poi se qualcuno volesse provarlo sebbene hard masked...dovrebbe bastare modificare i file /etc/portage/package.unmask e /etc/portage/package.keywords in base al contenuto di /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, i pacchetti da smascherare sono quelli tra il commento #Gnome-2.10 mask ed il commento #End of gnome-2.10 mask, sono una sessantina, lavorare di copia ed incolla  :Smile:  Suggerirei di fare attenzione  :Wink: 

PS: GNOME spacca!

----------

## HexDEF6

non ho resistito.... sono in compilazione!

----------

## xoen

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> non ho resistito.... sono in compilazione!

 

Anche io sto facendo "l'insano" gesto. Da notare che i pacchetti di GNOME 2.10 sono M~ non M+, il che significa che sono potenzialmente stabili ma da testare, quindi li testo  :Smile: 

PS: Oltre allo smascherare i pacchetti tra i due commenti (Vedi post precedente) ho dovuto smascherare qualche altro pacchetto (~x86).

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Hello world!
> 
> Poi se qualcuno volesse provarlo sebbene hard masked...dovrebbe bastare modificare i file /etc/portage/package.unmask e /etc/portage/package.keywords in base al contenuto di /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask, i pacchetti da smascherare sono quelli tra il commento #Gnome-2.10 mask ed il commento #End of gnome-2.10 mask, sono una sessantina, lavorare di copia ed incolla  Suggerirei di fare attenzione 
> 
> PS: GNOME spacca!

 

ehm...  :Rolling Eyes: 

ho copiato le entries di package.mask in unmask e keywords ... però la 2.10 è ancora mascherata... che ho da fare??

Devo mica cancellarli da unmask?? non credo ...

Suvvia aiutate un povero incapace...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehm... 
> 
> ho copiato le entries di package.mask in unmask e keywords ... però la 2.10 è ancora mascherata... che ho da fare??
> ...

 

In keywords devi aggiungere dopo ogni entry ~x86, non è difficile, se hai altri problemi, basta chiedere, siamo qua  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

diciamo che vedendo gli atri pacchetti che ho in keywords avevo sopettato di dover aggiungere ~x86, ma essendo 60 pacchetti lo stavo scongiurando... comunque se non c'è altro modo non sarà certo questo che mi farà desistere...adesso immagino di essere un assemblatore automatico in una catena di montaggio e inizio a tildexottoseiare tutto quanto....

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> adesso immagino di essere un assemblatore automatico in una catena di montaggio e inizio a tildexottoseiare tutto quanto....
> 
> 

 

Due righe di bash e risolvi il problema:

```

#!/bin/bash

while read var

  do

    echo "$var ~x86"

  done

```

Lo salvi con un none e lo richiami con:

```
$ script < nome_in > nome_out
```

in nome_in metti un pacchetto per riga e in none_out trovi i pacchetti con il ~x86 finale  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Grazie mille gutter!!! MA credo che mi tornerà utile per la prossima volta...ormai ho fatto a mano:idea: 

comunque tra i miei buoni propositi c'era anche quello di impare un po di scriting bash, ho scricato un ottimo manuale e appena do questi tre esami che sto preparando mi ci dedico un po...

però non ho risolto ancora...

isnomma nonostante il copia e incolla e la giustapposizione del ~x86, se do emerge -vDp gnome pretende ancora di installarmi la 2.8.2 ... dimentico qualcosa??

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> però non ho risolto ancora...
> 
> isnomma nonostante il copia e incolla e la giustapposizione del ~x86, se do emerge -vDp gnome pretende ancora di installarmi la 2.8.2 ... dimentico qualcosa??
> ...

 

?! Hai risolto?

Che errore ti da?

----------

## BlueInGreen

nessuno errorre vuole solo emergere la 2.8.2e se do un etcat -v gnome la 2.10 è ancora masherata...

----------

## shogun_panda

Scusate, ma i tool che scriviamo (per adesso sarebbe piu' giusto dire scrivete...  :Embarassed: ) allora a che servono:

```

$ forcekeymask -fm =gnome-2.10_pre0

```

Così ci si mette un secondo...  :Twisted Evil: 

Happy hacking! (RMS docet)

----------

## BlueInGreen

Hai ragione, ho scaricato forcekeymask ma devo risolvere un problema di configurazione perchè ogni  volta che lo lacio dice che non la variabile ARCH non è stata trovata nel mio profilo... devo ancora metterci una pezza e nel frattempo avevo pensato di smasherare gnome a mano...  :Smile: 

Giusto per la cronaca: se provo un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS bla bla bla vedo che funziona, ma col le keywords no... adesso ricontrollo bene il tutto...

Giusto per la cronaca 2: vi sto scrivendo dal live CD di gnome-2.10 veramente carino...

----------

## superfayan

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Hello world!
> 
> Innanzitutto se volete potete scaricare il LiveCD con la versione 2.10 di GNOME per provarla  , Ovviamente qui è in download 
> 
> PS: GNOME spacca!

 

scusami dov'è il live ? dove posso scaricarlo? :Shocked: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

www.gnome.org sezione download!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: son tornato su gentoo e mi accingo a diventare uno gnome tester!  :Cool: 

Ho risolto unmergendo due pacchetti bloccanti.

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: son tornato su gentoo e mi accingo a diventare uno gnome tester! 
> 
> Ho risolto unmergendo due pacchetti bloccanti.

 

Deluxe  :Wink: 

Quanto tempo ci vorrà? Qualcuno ha già installato GNOME 2.10?

Anche io ho dovuto prima unmergere due pacchetti.

PS: Anch'io ho provato il LiveCD stanotte, carino...ma era meglio se era basato su Gentoo  :Wink:  Come hai fatto a collegarti ad internet? ADSL? Boh...non c'ho perso molto tempo.

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Anch'io ho provato il LiveCD stanotte, carino...ma era meglio se era basato su Gentoo  Come hai fatto a collegarti ad internet? ADSL? Boh...non c'ho perso molto tempo.

 

ma io ho la connessione via ethernet quindi non ho dovuto configurare nulla ho solo aperto il browser...  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: ogni cosa è milgiore se basata su gentoo, ma alla fine per 10 minuti di prova ubuntu si può sopportare,imho c'è davvero di peggio in giro....  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> PS: Anch'io ho provato il LiveCD stanotte, carino...ma era meglio se era basato su Gentoo  Come hai fatto a collegarti ad internet? ADSL? Boh...non c'ho perso molto tempo. 
> 
> ma io ho la connessione via ethernet quindi non ho dovuto configurare nulla ho solo aperto il browser... 
> ...

 

In che senso "via ethernet"? ADSL con modem ethernet? anche io (comincio ad avere i dubbi su come configurare la connessione ad internet normalmente...). O sei collegato tramite un'altro computer collegato ad internet?

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: ogni cosa è milgiore se basata su gentoo, ma alla fine per 10 minuti di prova ubuntu si può sopportare,imho c'è davvero di peggio in giro.... 
> 
> 

 

Lo so scherzavo  :Smile: 

Qualcuno può postare le canzoni (Free) che si possono trovare sul desktop di questo LiveCD? Ce n'era una carinissima  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno può postare le canzoni (Free) che si possono trovare sul desktop di questo LiveCD? Ce n'era una carinissima 

 

Ecco il link dal CVS GNOME  :Wink: 

http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/livecd-project/root-dir/etc/skel/Desktop/Video%20and%20Music%20from%20Creative%20Commons/#dirlist

----------

## BlueInGreen

nel senso che ho fastweb e attacco il cavetto lan che esce dal mio hug allla mia scheda di rete e sono iin rete...non ho modem...

per quanto riguarda le canzoni vedo se le trovo sul live cd e semmai le metto in rete ...

mi pare di aver intravisto che sono pezzi di musica brasiliana (bossa nova). Il mio pensiero è andato subito al brasile che si sta mobilitando fortemente per abbracciare l'open source. Il suo ministro della cultura è uno dei più grandi artisti brasiliani e mondiali, vale a dire Gilbero Gil che ha messo le sue opere su dei server con connessione veloce per poter essere scaricate gratuitamente dalla gente. Che dire...

EDIT: @xoen, guarda che ho trovato:

"Il popolare cantautore, nonchè attuale Ministro della Cultura Brasiliano Gilberto Gil, da pochi giorni ha messo a disposizione sul sito personale la sua intera produzione artistica." ed eccoti il link... http://www.gilbertogil.com.br/

sul cd non sono mica riuscito a trovarli i files...  :Embarassed: 

EDIT2: Ops non avevo visto il tuo ultimo messaggio...scusa!

----------

## mahir

i have been doing an emerge sync, twice now - and i stlil dont have the 2.10 ebuilds..? where are they??

----------

## gutter

@mahir: you must unmask it  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *mahir wrote:*   

> i have been doing an emerge sync, twice now - and i stlil dont have the 2.10 ebuilds..? where are they??

 

Are you sure? Try

```

# ls /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome/

```

Is there the gnome-2.10_pre0.ebuild file?

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno può postare le canzoni (Free) che si possono trovare sul desktop di questo LiveCD? Ce n'era una carinissima 
> 
> 

 

Quella che mi piaceva è "DC 3000", cacchio ma è la stessa che si sente in "Animatrix" ("Kid Story" per la precisione, se non sbaglio)?!?

----------

## BlueInGreen

Ta Ta Ta ... mi si pianta mentre cerca di emergere libglade-2.5.0  .... :Confused: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Ta Ta Ta ... mi si pianta mentre cerca di emergere libglade-2.5.0  ....

 

Riprova, comunque qualcosa può capitare, è pure sempre masked  :Smile: 

Anche nel thread "inglese" qualcuno ha avuto qualche problema.

Spero d'essere fortunato come al solito mio, male che va facciamo qualche bugreport ed aspettiamo  :Wink: 

PS: Sono a 31/70 pacchetti, incrociamo le ditine  :Cool:  .

----------

## HexDEF6

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero d'essere fortunato come al solito mio, male che va facciamo qualche bugreport ed aspettiamo 
> 
> PS: Sono a 31/70 pacchetti, incrociamo le ditine  .

 

a me e' andato tutto bene... l'unico problema era con bug-buddy, ma con emerge sync stamattina e' andato a posto pure quello (non si compilava perche' mancava una dipendenza).

Ciao!

----------

## BlueInGreen

@xoen, grazie per la segnalazione sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di libglade e ho ripreso la compilazione...

il fatto che siamo tutti qui a compilare e ancora nessuno ha terminato il suo "viaggio" ha un non so che di pionieristico...

Riusciranno mai i nostri eroi a raggiungere eldorado??? lo scopriremo nella prossima puntata... :Razz: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @xoen, grazie per la segnalazione sono riuscito a risolvere il problema di libglade e ho ripreso la compilazione...
> 
> il fatto che siamo tutti qui a compilare e ancora nessuno ha terminato il suo "viaggio" ha un non so che di pionieristico...
> ...

 

Prego, ma che ho fatto?  :Smile: 

Comunque HexDEF6 (se non ho capito male) è su GNOME 2.10!

PS: 48/70 pacchetti installati...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque HexDEF6 (se non ho capito male) è su GNOME 2.10!
> 
> PS: 48/70 pacchetti installati...

 

Si sono su 2.10!.... (ho lascito il pc acceso a scaricare e compilare questa notte!)

Devo testarla per ben benino e poi posto qualche impressione (prima nota negativa: non riesco a mettere le sticky notes in secondo piano, in nessuna maniera... e questo mi da fastidio!)

Per il resto mi da l'impressione di essere piu' scattante della 2.8... ma magari e' solo un'impressione!

Ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

bello è bello eh... ma imho le qt3 danno ancora le palate alle gtk2 dal punto di vista grafico...

----------

## xoen

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   
> 
> Comunque HexDEF6 (se non ho capito male) è su GNOME 2.10!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dilusso...spero di raggiunderti presto.

Comunque non dovrebbe essere una *tua* impressione, anche qualcuno nel thread "inglese" aveva notato un incremento di prestazione (OTTIMO!! non vedo l'ora...)...sopratutto di Nautilus.

PS: 54/70 pacchetti installati...

----------

## xoen

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> bello è bello eh... ma imho le qt3 danno ancora le palate alle gtk2 dal punto di vista grafico...

 

IMHO, tutto il contrario  :Cool:  .

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   bello è bello eh... ma imho le qt3 danno ancora le palate alle gtk2 dal punto di vista grafico... 
> 
> IMHO, tutto il contrario  .

 

quoto (è uno dei motivi della mia conversione a gnome...l'occhio vuole la sua parte non c'è niente da fare...)

gnome di base è piuttosto bruttina, ma con un paio di accorgimenti si trasforma, l'altro giorno una mia amica vedendo il mio pc acceso ha esclamato:

"ma questo che pianeta è? un apple?" e io ridendo... "no, di più di più..." (lo so la mia è partigianeria... :Laughing:  )

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*    *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   bello è bello eh... ma imho le qt3 danno ancora le palate alle gtk2 dal punto di vista grafico... 
> 
> IMHO, tutto il contrario  . 
> 
> quoto (è uno dei motivi della mia conversione a gnome...l'occhio vuole la sua parte non c'è niente da fare...)
> ...

 

GNOME è stupendo! Approposito consiglio le icone Gartoon (Stupende, ormai un must per quel che mi riguarda, tralaltro mi pare che esistano anche per firefox...ovviamente appena riesco le uso  :Wink:  ). E fare anche un giro su http://art.gnome.org  :Wink:  .

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> l'altro giorno una mia amica vedendo il mio pc acceso ha esclamato:
> 
> "ma questo che pianeta è? un apple?" e io ridendo... "no, di più di più..." (lo so la mia è partigianeria... )

 

Tranquillo c'arriveremo...l'ideale sarebbe grafica (vettoriale, come su MacOS X) in kernel (o a scelta in user-space), un po' come ALSA che si può usare sia in kernel-space che in user-space, non so se mi sono spiegato.

PS: 56/70 pacchetti installari (Dannato Evolution, nemmeno lo uso  :Shocked:  ).

----------

## BlueInGreen

le gartoon le conosco, molto carine, se non sbaglio sono il default di vidalinux...

io mi diverto un sacco con i temi (frustazione da xp-classic-silver-green, che tristezza) e cambio spesso ma credo che me ne restero un bel po con il mio lila...

ho temi per nautilus, firefox, icone, gtk, wallpaper, gensplash (o bootsplash), gdm, spashscreen, mouse, grub... insomma chi più ne ha più ne metta...

e poi credo sia un porgetto semi ufficiale gentoo...perchè c'è un ottimo sito che fornisce tutto il necessario...

per chi fosse interessato ecco il sito http://lila-theme.uni.cc/

ecco il wiki http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lila_Oficial_Theme

ecco il thread originale https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145661

ecco due miei screenshots http://blueingreen.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/Schermata-2.png

http://blueingreen.altervista.org/immagini/screenshot/Schermata-3.png

Certo che mentre uno aspetta durante una compilazione ne ha di tempo da perdere... gentoo spinge a fare salotto...  :Laughing: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

Finitooo!!! Sono dentro!! ho fatto un giretto e per il momento è tutto apposto...speriamo bene... devo abituarmi subito al pannello con tre menu... :Smile: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Per i posteri: il tempo di compilazione totale è stao di circa 3ore e mezza (escluse complicazzioni) con un P4 2,5 ghz

Ciaooo  :Laughing: 

----------

## xoen

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> Finitooo!!! Sono dentro!! ho fatto un giretto e per il momento è tutto apposto...speriamo bene... devo abituarmi subito al pannello con tre menu...
> 
>   

 

Bast...non è giusto!  :Smile: 

Comunque io comincio a vedere qualche modifica...a poco a poco GNOME 2.10 sta prendendo possesso del mio computer, bueno!

 *BludeInGreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per i posteri: il tempo di compilazione totale è stao di circa 3ore e mezza (escluse complicazzioni) con un P4 2,5 ghz
> 
> Ciaooo 

 

Io penso che c'ho messo di più, ma c'è da considerare che sto usando GNOME 2.8 intanto che compilo GNOME 2.10, e non mi sto limitando...ha un non so che di ricorsivo questa cosa  :Cool:  .

----------

## unz

me ne esco con un OFF TOPIC, rimanendo in qualche modo però nel TOPIC ...

esiste un modo automatico per ripulire package.keywords/unmask una volta che gli ebuild entrano nella versione stabile? ... già avevo un bel pò di files smascherati, mo con gnome ce n'ho una fracca ... ho "taggato" tutto ma inizia comunque ad essere difficoltoso muoversi nel file via terminale ...

----------

## xoen

 *io wrote:*   

>  *BludeInGreen wrote:*   
> 
> Per i posteri: il tempo di compilazione totale è stao di circa 3ore e mezza (escluse complicazzioni) con un P4 2,5 ghz
> 
> Ciaooo  
> ...

 

Finito  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```

real    387m7.094s

user    206m23.273s

sys     73m0.174s

```

6 ore e 27 minuti...L'avevo detto...

<flame>

...e meno male che è scritto in C e non in C++ (ogni riferimento a KDE è puramente casuale...)  :Rolling Eyes: 

</flame>

----------

## xoen

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esiste un modo automatico per ripulire package.keywords/unmask una volta che gli ebuild entrano nella versione stabile? ... già avevo un bel pò di files smascherati, mo con gnome ce n'ho una fracca ... ho "taggato" tutto ma inizia comunque ad essere difficoltoso muoversi nel file via terminale ...

 

KISS, semplicemente io ho intenzione di rimuovere quello che ho aggiunto (che ho in qualche modo separato dal resto) una volta che il tutto sarà smascherato.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *xoen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...e meno male che è scritto in C e non in C++ (ogni riferimento a KDE è puramente casuale...) 
> 
> 

 

bhe penso che il fatto che kde sia scritto con un linguaggio obj oriented sia uno dei suoi punti di forza... che poi C si compili più velocemente rispetto a C++ è un altro discorso

----------

## mauro83

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bhe penso che il fatto che kde sia scritto con un linguaggio obj oriented sia uno dei suoi punti di forza... che poi C si compili più velocemente rispetto a C++ è un altro discorso
> 
> 

 

hai ragione...ma i temi per gnome sono sicuramente più carini  :Razz: 

inoltre provando sia kde che gnome ti accorgerai che il secondo è molto + veloce....ed il fatto di non essere obj oriented non c'entra....probabilmente (io non me ne intendo) dev'essere l'architettura generale che hanno dato a gnome che è molto + perfomante di quella di kde....

poi penso che va un pò a gusti e abitudine...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

la velocità non mi interessa più di tanto con un Athlon64 3200+ con 1gb di ram (di solito sarebbero 1.5gb, ma 512 sono bacati...  :Razz: ). senza contare che imho le theme per le QT sono assai più belle, in particolare plastik e keramik  :Smile:  poi ha già le trasparenze dalla versione 3.2  :Razz:  ciao

----------

## xoen

GNOME mi sembra a livello di design generale migliore, in più è più pulito in generale, bellissimo, personalizzabile, leggero.

E la velocità IMHO conta, e penso che sia così per molti, sennò i vari WM leggeri non esisterebbero, in più una cosa può essere bella quanto si vuole (gusti) ma se è ferma è bella come un quadro, ma la staticità non si addice ad un computer. Inoltre se una cosa è pesante, magari in condizioni normali può andare a velocità accettabile, ma converrete con me che computer sono fatti per farli lavorare, e preferisco che un sistema sia scattante, e usi la CPU per gli applicativi piuttosto che per muovere il Desktop.

Tutto questo, come sempre, IMHO.

----------

## BlueInGreen

Sti sta per scatenare un'altra guerra di religione....   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## superfayan

beh...  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

sto provando il live CD ... 

che dire.. STRE PI TO SO !!

una nitidezza incredibile.. 

proprio proprio bello !!

ESSEMZIALE COME SEMPRE... 

Beh .. c'è addiritura come opzione quando si preme il tasto destro.. Condividi la cartella !!!

peccato per le ombre delle finestre...  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mahir

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *mahir wrote:*   i have been doing an emerge sync, twice now - and i stlil dont have the 2.10 ebuilds..? where are they?? 
> 
> Are you sure? Try
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nope, this is what i get amigo...

```
 jt mahir # ls /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome

ChangeLog               gnome-2.6.2-r1.ebuild  gnome-2.8.3-r1.ebuild

Manifest                gnome-2.6.ebuild       gnome-2.8.3.ebuild

files                   gnome-2.8.0-r1.ebuild  gnome-2.8.3_pre0.ebuild

gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild     gnome-2.8.1-r1.ebuild  metadata.xml

gnome-2.10_pre0.ebuild  gnome-2.8.2.ebuild

jt mahir # 
```

what could this mean??

----------

## joem

uh, its right there in your list

----------

## mahir

man i feel dum

sorry people

!!!

----------

## xoen

 *mahir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sorry people!!!
> 
> 

 

Of what?! Relax, no problem  :Wink: 

For anything...post-it  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

Punto Informatico : "Ancora più software in GNOME 2.10".

----------

## mauro83

ciao....

ho un problema con gnome 2.10....

ho emergiato il software da capo (non ho fatto aggiornamenti...)...tutti ex-novo....

quando si avvia mi da questo errore (cmq si avvia)....

```

Error activating XKB configuration.

It can happen under various circumstances:

- a bug in libxklavier library

- a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)

- X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation

X server version data:

Gentoo Linux (The X.Org Foundation 6.8.0, revision r4-0.2.11.3)

60800000

If you report this situation as a bug, please include:

- The result of <b>xprop -root | grep XKB</b>

- The result of <b>gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd</b>
```

qualcuno sa cosa fare...

----------

## gatiba

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma i tool che scriviamo (per adesso sarebbe piu' giusto dire scrivete... ) allora a che servono:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ forcekeymask -fm =gnome-2.10_pre0
> ...

 

Premesso che ho già gnome-2.10 installato ed è tanta robbba  :Very Happy:  ,

a me il suddetto tool dà un errore strano sul pc a lavoro:

```

root@CALIGOLA Desktop # ./forcekeymask -fm =gnome-2.10_pre0

 * Please Wait...

* gnome-base/gnome [HARD][KEYWORD]

* gnome-extra/gnome-games [HARD][KEYWORD]

* dev-util/guile [KEYWORD]

* app-text/gpdf [HARD][KEYWORD]

* gnome-base/control-center [HARD]

 * Don't know how to handle.. sorry!

```

----------

## G-DannY

Oddio che odio il non poter modificare in nessun modo il menù...

----------

## unz

 *G-DannY wrote:*   

> Oddio che odio il non poter modificare in nessun modo il menù...

 

a chi lo dici ... io ho modificato qualcosa andando in /usr/share/applications ... come root

----------

## xoen

 *G-DannY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oddio che odio il non poter modificare in nessun modo il menù...
> 
> 

 

A quanto ho capito è una cosa momentanea, dovrebbero risolvere.

----------

## alkaid

ho fatto un upgrade dell'intero sistema (emerge -u --deep world) ma non mi ha aggiornato gnome  :Confused: 

 facendo un emerge -s gnome mi dice:

gnome-base/gnome

      Latest version available: 2.8.2

      Latest version installed: 2.8.2

      Size of downloaded files: 0 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnome.org/

      Description: Meta package for the GNOME desktop

      License:     as-is

why?

----------

## lavish

perchÃ¨ gnome 2.10 Ã¨ hard-masked... e c'Ã¨ giÃ  un altro thread a riguardo...

----------

## assente

Gnome 2.10 devi smascherarlo:D (M~)

o metti i commenti qui

vi /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

oppure

aggiungi le versioni mascherate in packages.unmak sotto /etc/profile...

----------

## alkaid

scusate, pensavo fosse già nel portage, non ho controllato, lo avevo dato per scontato   :Laughing: 

----------

## alkaid

ne approfitto per chiedervi, secondo voi quanto tempo ci vule perchè venga messo nel portage?

----------

## gutter

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> ho fatto un upgrade dell'intero sistema (emerge -u --deep world) ma non mi ha aggiornato gnome 
> 
> 

 

Ho fatto il merge del tuo thread con questo.

E cerchiamo di fare una ricerca prima di postare.

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Quote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi rischio di andare un bel pò [OT] ma volevo sapere se qualche d'un altro di voi che utilizza gnome ha avuto il mio stesso problema e lo ha risolto:
> 
> - Dunque mi piace moltissimo GDM e ho deciso di farmi un tema personalizzato e quindi ho preso un esempio esistente e me lo sono personalizzato... e qui nulla di strano... dunque ho deciso di abilitare il face Browser (moolto EYE Candy) però non riesco ad impostare l'immagine che voglio che appaia sul mio utente, cioè mi viene visualizzato con l'icona di nobody una faccina nera con un bel punto interrogativo... sobh non prprio il massiomo della vita... ah l'immagine la imposto pure dal programma ne pannello di configurazione ma niente... che debbo fare? Avete suggerimenti HowTo wikipage? Ogni aiuto è ben accetto!!! 

 

Gosh!! Ragazzi ho risolto tutto! E' bastato abilitare una opzione in gdm.conf e creare una directory generale in /usr/share/faces e inserire l'immagine png nella forma nomeutente.png e il gioco si è abilitato!!! WOW Benissimo

Non so perchè con il l'applicativo integrato in gdm non ce la facevo... boh?!? è un mistero...

----------

## shogun_panda

 *gatiba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Premesso che ho già gnome-2.10 installato ed è tanta robbba  ,
> 
> a me il suddetto tool dà un errore strano sul pc a lavoro:
> ...

 

Molto strano...A me e' andato pulitissimo...Forse perche' di default ho la keyword ~86?

Non so che dirti...Riprova, forse era una cosa casuale...

HTH!

----------

## mauro83

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

> ciao....
> 
> ho un problema con gnome 2.10....
> 
> ho emergiato il software da capo (non ho fatto aggiornamenti...)...tutti ex-novo....
> ...

 

ciao ho questi due problemi in gnome2.10...

il primo l-avevo gia' postato e lo riporto. Qualcuno nel thread "generale" al mio stesso problema ma non sa la soluzione....qualche consiglio...

il secondo e' relativo alla tastiera..

quando avvio gnome-keyboard properties compare l'errore...

```
The Application "gnome-keyboard-properties" has quit unexpectedly.

You can inform the developers of what happened to help them fix it.  Or you can restart the application right now.
```

il secondo errore e' molto fastidioso. come posso settare la tastiera in un altro modo...esiste un file di configurazione editabile...non metto i punti di domanda perche' non li trovo... :Crying or Very sad:  [/quote]

----------

## matttions

E' realmente + veloce .

nessun problema.

Installato il pacchetto 

```
gnome-light
```

 in modo da aver uno gnome essenziale e scegliere con cura i programmini...

Qualcuno sà se è possibile integrare sunbird con il gnome-panel invece che evolution? [utilizzo thunderbird xchè mi trovo meglio .. e ho tantissimi filtri .. Evolution nn li importa e quindi nn posso shiftare  :Smile:  ....]

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

 *alkaid wrote:*   

> scusate, pensavo fosse già nel portage, non ho controllato, lo avevo dato per scontato  

 

Infatti È in portage solo che è hard masked (per la precisione M~, per questioni di testing), non so quanto tempo ci vorrà per essere considerato stabile e testato, ma io lo sto provando e non mi ha dato problemi fin ora, se c'è qualcosa che non va farò qualche bug report, e se in testarlo siamo in molti non dovrebbe essere una cosa LUUUUNGA  :Smile: .

----------

## BlueInGreen

Anche a me non da problemi di alcun tipo. La vedo più veloce e mai un crash.

Ho notato che non ci mette più una vita ogni volta che uso "Esegui Applicazione".

Però stavo notando un ritardo di un paio di secondi ogni volta che per la prima volta (e solo per la prima volta) durante una sessione accedo al menu principale.

----------

## lavish

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> Ho notato che non ci mette più una vita ogni volta che uso "Esegui Applicazione".
> 
> 

 

buona BUONA COSA!!!

----------

## silian87

Che bello appena e' stable la prendo subito.... tra l'altro (tanto per gasarmi  :Laughing:  ) c'e' il mio file xml per l'evidenziazione degli script in bash per gedit e di tutto cio che usa gtksourceview... una ragione in piu' per provarlo  :Razz: 

----------

## matttions

anche io nessun problema con gnome-strictly.

Tuttavia Totem si pianti quando apro un file .avi

A voi funziona?

----------

## BlueInGreen

totem a me va a meraviglia, anche con gli avi. In più o notato il tocco di stile, adesso in nautilus hanno la thumb di anteprima non solo le immagini ma anche i video...  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

ehm... domanda ma Totem lo avete compilato con il supporto a xine-lib oppure a gstreamer? Se lo avete compilato con la seconda opzione come va nell'esecuzione dei dvd? Gestisce i meno? E soud-juycer a che qualità estrae gli mp3? la si può settare? Utilizza lame?

Scusate ragazzi spero che con queste domande non vada troppo [OT]  :Laughing: 

----------

## emix

 *BlueInGreen wrote:*   

> In più o notato il tocco di stile, adesso in nautilus hanno la thumb di anteprima non solo le immagini ma anche i video...

 

Quello c'era anche prima  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

alla fine credo che mi abbiate convinto a provarlo... tra l'altro mi sono rotto delle applicazioni qt-based che ci mettono 1 secolo a caricare al contrario di quelle in gtk (sono su fluxbox adesso). Volevo chiedere una cosa, a supporto ALSA come siamo messi? in kde se non usi arts ti puoi scordare un bel po' di cosine (le notifiche di sistema ==> kopete etc..)... qui è obbligatorio usare esd (si chiama così vero?) oppure si ha il supporto diretto per alsa?

Byez

----------

## emix

 *Onip wrote:*   

> qui è obbligatorio usare esd (si chiama così vero?) oppure si ha il supporto diretto per alsa?Byez

 

No, non è obbligatorio, puoi usare quello che vuoi. Forse l'unico problema potresti averlo per i cosiddetti "suoni di sistema", ma non lo so perché non li uso

----------

## xoen

 *Onip wrote:*   

> alla fine credo che mi abbiate convinto a provarlo... tra l'altro mi sono rotto delle applicazioni qt-based che ci mettono 1 secolo a caricare al contrario di quelle in gtk (sono su fluxbox adesso).
> 
> 

 

Ottimo!!

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Volevo chiedere una cosa, a supporto ALSA come siamo messi? in kde se non usi arts ti puoi scordare un bel po' di cosine (le notifiche di sistema ==> kopete etc..)... qui è obbligatorio usare esd (si chiama così vero?) oppure si ha il supporto diretto per alsa?
> 
> 

 

Qui :

```

USE="[MEGACUT] alsa -esd -arts -kde -qt"

```

Non ci sono problemi.

Spero si convertano tutti allo standard di fatto (ormai) : ALSA. Si deve restare uniti.

----------

## xoen

 *joem wrote:*   

> uh, its right there in your list

 

Il grande Joem è stato qui?!?!?!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## lavish

 *xoen wrote:*   

>  *joem wrote:*   uh, its right there in your list 
> 
> Il grande Joem è stato qui?!?!?! 

 

?

----------

## xoen

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*    *joem wrote:*   uh, its right there in your list 
> 
> Il grande Joem è stato qui?!?!?!  
> 
> ?

 

Joe McCann (EDIT: Profilo, Sito web), IL sviluppatore GNOME di Gentoo (ad esempio...).

----------

## codarin

Ciao a tutti,

ho emerso il 2.10 unmaskandolo a dovere...

però devo dire che rispetto alla 2.8.2 a me sembra più lento e pensare che l'emersione l'ho fatta per ottenere il risultato opposto.

Sta girando sulle configurazioni della 2.8.2... ho provato anche a ripulirle ma senza notare aumenti visibili di performance, anzi  :Sad: 

Ivan

----------

## matttions

E' molto strano..

prova a cancellare le directory

```
.nautilus .gnome .gnome2 
```

e rientra nella sessione 2.10 

ciauz!

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho notato una cosa, se si mette un menu in un pannello questo diventa smodatamente grande e non so il perche'...

E' capitato anche a voi?

----------

## xoen

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Io ho notato una cosa, se si mette un menu in un pannello questo diventa smodatamente grande e non so il perche'...
> 
> E' capitato anche a voi?

 

Non saprei ora non posso provare comunque dovresti fare un Bug Report (se non c'è già).

PS: Strano, dovrebbe essere più o meno più scattante!

----------

## Lucacri

Ciao ragazzi, sto cercando di aggiornare a Gnome 2.10, ma ricevo questo errore!

```
util.c: In function `timestamp':

util.c:24: error: storage size of 'tz' isn't known

util.c:24: warning: unused variable `tz'

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-session-2.10.0 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Suggerimenti?

Uso gcc 3.4.3

----------

## flocchini

prova a postare qualche riga un po' piu' in alto (ciononostante non garantisco personalmente di saperti poi dare una risposta... Puo' aiutare sicuramente altri piu' esperti di me pero'  :Wink: )

----------

## Lucacri

 :Smile: 

Eccole qui  :Smile: 

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DPREFIX=\""/usr"\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\""/etc"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\"  -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale\"" -DGCONF_SANITY_CHECK=\""/usr/libexec/gconf-sanity-check-2"\" -DGNOME_KEYRING_DAEMON=\""/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps\"" -DREBOOT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DHALT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DRSH_COMMAND=\""\"" -DGCONFTOOL_CMD=\""/usr/bin/gconftool-2\"" -DDEFAULTDIR="\"/usr/share/gnome\"" -DESD_SERVER="\"/usr/bin/esd\""    -O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -MT gsm-typebuiltins.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gsm-typebuiltins.Tpo" \

  -c -o gsm-typebuiltins.o `test -f 'gsm-typebuiltins.c' || echo './'`gsm-typebuiltins.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/gsm-typebuiltins.Tpo" ".deps/gsm-typebuiltins.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/gsm-typebuiltins.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DPREFIX=\""/usr"\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\""/etc"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\"  -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale\"" -DGCONF_SANITY_CHECK=\""/usr/libexec/gconf-sanity-check-2"\" -DGNOME_KEYRING_DAEMON=\""/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps\"" -DREBOOT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DHALT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DRSH_COMMAND=\""\"" -DGCONFTOOL_CMD=\""/usr/bin/gconftool-2\"" -DDEFAULTDIR="\"/usr/share/gnome\"" -DESD_SERVER="\"/usr/bin/esd\""    -O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -MT gdm-logout-action.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gdm-logout-action.Tpo" \

  -c -o gdm-logout-action.o `test -f 'gdm-logout-action.c' || echo './'`gdm-logout-action.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/gdm-logout-action.Tpo" ".deps/gdm-logout-action.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/gdm-logout-action.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -DXTHREADS -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -D_REENTRANT -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/opt/fdo/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2   -DPREFIX=\""/usr"\" -DSYSCONFDIR=\""/etc"\" -DLIBDIR=\""/usr/lib"\" -DDATADIR=\""/usr/share"\"  -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes   -DGNOMELOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale\"" -DGCONF_SANITY_CHECK=\""/usr/libexec/gconf-sanity-check-2"\" -DGNOME_KEYRING_DAEMON=\""/usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon"\" -DGNOME_ICONDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps\"" -DREBOOT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DHALT_COMMAND=\""\"" -DRSH_COMMAND=\""\"" -DGCONFTOOL_CMD=\""/usr/bin/gconftool-2\"" -DDEFAULTDIR="\"/usr/share/gnome\"" -DESD_SERVER="\"/usr/bin/esd\""    -O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  -MT util.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/util.Tpo" \

  -c -o util.o `test -f 'util.c' || echo './'`util.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/util.Tpo" ".deps/util.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/util.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

util.c: In function `timestamp':

util.c:24: error: storage size of 'tz' isn't known

util.c:24: warning: unused variable `tz'

make[3]: *** [util.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0/gnome-session'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-session-2.10.0/work/gnome-session-2.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/gnome-session-2.10.0 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 40, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Aggiungo anche il mio make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer "

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="aac xvid nptl X acpi alsa arts avi bluetooth cdr cups dvd dvdr kde qt gtk gtk2 gnome xinerama kdeenablefinal kdepim mmx gnokii sse xine gstreamer gpm hal"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

FEATURES="candy"

#FEATURES="distcc"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS="-20"

LINGUAS="it"

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -S10 \${URI} -o \${DISTDIR}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -S10 \${URI} -o \${DISTDIR}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"
```

Premetto che ho gia provato a cambiare il MAKEOPTS, le LDFLAGS e O3 in O2 ma non cambia nulla!!

Illuminatemi  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

prova a dargli la flag "-esd" se la accetta, e vedi che succede (purtroppo non uso gnome, l'ho compilato, provato ma *non* mi piace... de gustibus). 

Perderesti esd ma da quanto ho letto non sembra essere cosi' essenziale per l'audio.

----------

## lbk

 *Quote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> MAKEOPTS="-j3"
> 
> [CUT]

 

prova a mettere  MAKEOPTS="-j2", dovrebbe essere una configurazione piu' conservativa e consigliata (almeno stando alla documentazione)

----------

## Lucacri

Ho provato a fare come mi avete suggerito ma niente, stesso errore  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *lbk wrote:*   

> prova a mettere  MAKEOPTS="-j2", dovrebbe essere una configurazione piu' conservativa e consigliata (almeno stando alla documentazione)

 

Non c'entra con flag conservative o no.. quello è il numero massimo di processi paralleli che possono essere eseguiti. Alla peggio, se l'ebuild è scritto male (intendo nel caso di bug quindi) la compilazione può fallire per mancanza perchè non trova $<qualcosa> (e lo farebbe anche con -j2)... non è questo il caso però  :Wink: 

Ciao!

<EDIT> BENVENUTO/A !!!!

----------

## xoen

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eccole qui 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'errore sembra qua :

```

util.c:24: error: storage size of 'tz' isn't known

util.c:24: warning: unused variable `tz'

```

Però potrei sbagliarmi.

----------

## xchris

premessa:

ho provato un po' tutti i WM.

Il mio preferito e' KDE per la sua completezza generale e usabilita'.

Gnome l'ho scartato + volte.

Ma e' sempre bene dare un opportunita' extra ai swoftware che meritano e soprattutto e' bene essere disponibili a cambi di opinione.

Ieri sera quindi ho lanciato un bel emerge gnome (151 pacchetti!!!) per poter vedere l'ambiente abbastanza completo.

Impressioni:

- ambiente migliorato a colpo d'occhio.Sembra + completo

- velocita': kde a parita' di macchina e' + veloce.Aprire Konsole (che adoro) sotto kde e' istantaneo (dopo averla caricata una volta)

sotto gnome aprendo Terminal (stesso sistema) (che e' sicuramente + semplice di konsole) risulta comunque + lento.

A prima vista non mi sembra tutto cosi' reattivo come in kde.

Il look non mi entusiasma.. avete dei consigli su cosa mettere per farlo sembrare un po' + carino?

Cmq non demordo e vedro' di provarla per un po' prima di tornare sui miei passi.

Grazie Mille e cmq IMHO!!  :Smile: 

----------

## xoen

#define IMHO

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ieri sera quindi ho lanciato un bel emerge gnome (151 pacchetti!!!) per poter vedere l'ambiente abbastanza completo.
> 
> 

 

Versione 2.10? Non hai avuto problemi di installazione giusto? Ottimo!

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il look non mi entusiasma.. avete dei consigli su cosa mettere per farlo sembrare un po' + carino?
> 
> 

 

Ti consiglio due siti, http://art.gnome.org/ dove c'è anche spiegato come installare le varie cose, e http://www.gnome-look.org/ dove in teoria c'è più roba.

In più smanetta con Preferenze -> Tema (non credo avrai problemi), da li puoi cambiare i bordi delle finestre, la forma dei controlli (i widget), ed il set di icone (Ti consiglio a Gartoon, lo adoro, è letteralmente stupendo  :Wink:  )

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq non demordo e vedro' di provarla per un po' prima di tornare sui miei passi.
> 
> 

 

Bravo  :Wink: 

Comunque secondo me il look di GNOME è bellissimo, molto pulito (è una cosa importante quando si tratta di interfacce grafiche), inoltre credo che come infrastruttura generale sia stupendo, per un programmatore è il paradiso, è portabilissimo (senza problemi di licenza peraltro, ricordo che le QT sono commerciali) ed in più è sempre innovativo.

----------

## matttions

cmq la velocità del mio gnome-terminal è istantanea. [anche io caricato una volta]

Tra l'altro la griglia che compare quando vengono mosse le finestre [invece che rimodellare il contenuto viene soltanto spostato lo scheletro è un'ottima pensata per nn stressare inutilmente la CPU.

Tema?

Controlli --> Industrial

Icone --> Gartoon 

 :Smile:  magari mettiamo degli screen-shoot? così vedete che la bellezza è vicinissima e sopratutto facile.

----------

## xchris

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Versione 2.10? Non hai avuto problemi di installazione giusto? Ottimo!
> 
> 

 

qualche problemi me lo ha dato..

quando mancavano una 30 di pacchetti di e' incartato su...mmmm

un file .pc che non trovava.

A spanne ho emerso gnome-media e poi ha finito la compilazione senza problemi.

grazie per i consigli

ciao  :Smile: 

edit:non chiedetemi perche'...ma ora terminal lo carica all'istante...magari avevo la macchina carica.

----------

## flocchini

uhm ora che ben ricordo anche a me si era incartato su qsa di inerente a gstreamer mi pare... Ho risolto anche io compilando gnome media e riprendendo. Lungi da me il voler scatenare guerre di religione... Ma sto gnome graficamente proprio non mi va giu'. Per carita', ha anche le sue belle cose eh tipo le utilities x la configurazione, un file managaer che compete con konqueror... Pero' vado a smascherarmi kde 3.4  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualche problemi me lo ha dato..
> 
> quando mancavano una 30 di pacchetti di e' incartato su...mmmm
> ...

 

Si tratta sempre di ebuild M~, però devo dire che stanno creando pochi problemi (E cosa ben più importante una volta emerso GNOME è una roccia).

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie per i consigli
> 
> edit:non chiedetemi perche'...ma ora terminal lo carica all'istante...magari avevo la macchina carica.
> ...

 

Per quanto riguarda GNOME terminal mi sembrava strano in effetti. Comunque facci sapere cosa ne pensi, sopratutto in relazione a KDE cerca di essere obbiettivo, e comunque vada io continuo a preferire GNOME a KDE  :Smile: 

Consigli quanti ne vuoi, quando si tratta di convertire qualcuno a GNOME non c'è problema  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

#define IMHO

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lungi da me il voler scatenare guerre di religione... Ma sto gnome graficamente proprio non mi va giu'.
> 
> 

 

È altamente configurabile, lo trasformi completamente, prova a modificare qualcosina (è semplicissimo!) e poi vedi che è tutto un'altro mondo.

Comunue personalmente non mi piace KDE dal punto di vista grafico, non saprei perchè, saranno i controlli delle QT, o non so che ma secondo è un pugno in un occhio. GNOME è più gnomoso, pacioccoso, boh, I love GNOME (al cuor non si comanda, e potrebbe anche essere che GNOME è una merda ma non me ne rendo conto perchè ne sono innamorato  :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

io prima usavo kde, che ritengo un desktop enviroment più completo di gnome..... ma son passato a gnome proprio perchè a volte avere meno scelte è più facile,  ecco, proprio la semplicità, che mi ha fatto cambiare parere,  poi se si vuole discutere di leggerezza... bhe, credo che ne kde ne gnome possano competere con qualche desktop manage light essenziale....   intanto aspetto impaziente che sia smascherato gnome 2.10...

qualcuno sa qualcosa del futuro gnome 3.0?

----------

## flocchini

 *xoen wrote:*   

> o non so che ma secondo è un pugno in un occhio. GNOME è più gnomoso, pacioccoso, boh

 

Ehehe e' incredibile... potrei farti lo stesso discorso al contrario  :Wink:  Pero' credo lo installero' a mio fratello che e' ancora piu' fissato di me cn eye-candy et similia, magari riesce a tweakarlo in modo gradevole... Sicuramente apprezzera' il progetto utopia che sotto gnome e' molto piu' efficace (almeno a quanto leggo in giro)

----------

## xoen

#define IMHO

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io prima usavo kde, che ritengo un desktop enviroment più completo di gnome..... ma son passato a gnome proprio perchè a volte avere meno scelte è più facile,  ecco, proprio la semplicità, che mi ha fatto cambiare parere
> 
> 

 

Concordo, penso che poter scegliere sia bene, ma avere troppe scelte o averne nessuna, o averne tante praticamente equivalenti è quasi la stessa cosa.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi se si vuole discutere di leggerezza... bhe, credo che ne kde ne gnome possano competere con qualche desktop manage light essenziale....
> 
> 

 

In questo caso è ottimo poter scegliere, se uno vuole può installare un'interfaccia più leggera, e non avere ad esempio problemi con computer un po' più "vecchi", ottimo! Ma la cosa va bene perchè GNOME/KDE non è la stessa cosa di Fluxbox/WMaker/altro.

Da notare che questo discorso discorso si può generalizzare al software libero in generale. Troppo spesso si hanno troppi programmi (e quindi diversi sviluppatori che lavorano separatamente alle stesse cose) che essenzialmente servono a risolvere gli stessi problemi, e questo, ribadisco IMHO, non è bello perchè si perde tempo.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> intanto aspetto impaziente che sia smascherato gnome 2.10...
> 
> 

 

Guarda se posso darti un consiglio, puoi smascherarlo ed installarlo, non penso avrai grossi problemi, personalmente non me ne ha dati.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno sa qualcosa del futuro gnome 3.0?
> 
> 

 

A quanto ho capito la prossima versione di GNOME, la 2.12, sarà l'ultima della serie 2.x, poi si passerà a GNOME 3, che sarà la prima versione di GNOME a non essere retrocompatibile (E qui non sono molto convinto, anche se gli sviluppatori di GNOME non sono certo stupidi!).

Ah, neanche in GNOME 3 ci sarà un programma di masterizzazione di riferimento, per averne uno si dovrà aspettare la versione 6.3 di GNOME (Oh sto scherzando, non facciamo scherzi!  :Cool:  ).

----------

## Lucacri

Dai ragazzi, mi rimane il problema di prima!! ditemi come fare, voglio provare questo gnomo (e magari abbandonare kde!!)

----------

## xoen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *xoen wrote:*   o non so che ma secondo è un pugno in un occhio. GNOME è più gnomoso, pacioccoso, boh 
> 
> Ehehe e' incredibile... potrei farti lo stesso discorso al contrario 
> ...

 

Si penso che sia anche una questione di abitudine (sto parlando dell'estetica).

Però su una cosa sono certo (e non provare a contraddirmi  :Cool:  ): GNOME è più gnomoso!

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sicuramente apprezzera' il progetto utopia che sotto gnome e' molto piu' efficace (almeno a quanto leggo in giro)
> 
> 

 

E a questo tipo di cose che alludo quando parlo di bella infrastruttura (vedi gstreamer, vedi gnome-vfs, ecc...), e di innovatività (vedi gnome-volume-manager, vedi beagle, e la lista penso sia lunga...), hanno sempre idee carine ed innovative, cercano di essere conformi agli standard, e di crearne quando mancano, cercano di mantenere tutto usabile ed accessibile, non si limitano a migliorare la grafica, penso che questa è una delle cose che più piace di GNOME.

----------

## flocchini

 *Lucacri wrote:*   

> Dai ragazzi, mi rimane il problema di prima!! ditemi come fare, voglio provare questo gnomo (e magari abbandonare kde!!)

 

capisco la frustrazione ma putroppo a nessuno ha dato il tuo problema... E' un pacchetto mascherato e relativamente giovane, devi sperare che a qualcun'altro capiti e venga elaborata una soluzione. Ora come ora piu' che consigliarti di tenere d'occhio bugzilla non saprei, mi spiace  :Sad: 

----------

## Lucacri

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Peccato  :Sad: 

Ho notato che mi da altri errori su altri pacchetti anche  :Sad: 

----------

## xchris

ci ho messo mano un po'...

per ora e' cosi'

http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/gnome1.png

devo dire che non mi dispiace  :Smile: 

EDIT: scusate la domanda idiota... ma la traybar c'e'? dove? se riduco Gaim sono spacciato!  :Laughing: 

----------

## mauro83

 *mauro83 wrote:*   

>  *mauro83 wrote:*   ciao....
> 
> ho un problema con gnome 2.10....
> 
> ho emergiato il software da capo (non ho fatto aggiornamenti...)...tutti ex-novo....
> ...

 [/quote]

ciao.....sono riuscito dopo una settimana a risolvere il problema (+o-).

Ho cercato svariati post in rete ma nessuna soluzione facceva al caso mio....così ho risolto così....

in xorg.conf ho disabilitato l'uso di xbk...

```
Option "XkbDisable"
```

dopo di che vado in nell'editor di configurazione di gnome e nella sessione relativa alla tastiera imposto manualmente la definizione....così va tutto ok....

----------

## Mithrandir81

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ci ho messo mano un po'...
> 
> per ora e' cosi'
> 
> http://www.xchris.net/download.php?file=screenshots/gnome1.png
> ...

 

Aggiungi al Pannello->Area di notifica  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

screenshot

----------

## emix

@unz: voglio il tuo font  :Cool:  come si chiama?

----------

## unz

```
emerge -pv mikachan-font
```

ps: so che tutti voi amate la linea di comando .. ma porthole [front-end gtk di portage] è molto utile per avere uno sguardo  di insieme sul portage ... io rimedio un fracco di pacchetti strambi così ... chicche impensabili  :Smile: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Se vi interessa, ecco il mio desk: The Shogun Desktop

(Piu' che altro voglio un giudizio sullo sfondo fatto in parte da me...  :Twisted Evil: )

PS: Se vi interessa, guardate il resto del sito...Anche se e' da tempo che non ci lavoro su'...

----------

## xchris

 *Mithrandir81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungi al Pannello->Area di notifica 

 

si alla fine sono riuscito.

Grazie mille comunque  :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *emix wrote:*   

> @unz: voglio il tuo font  come si chiama?

 

A proposito di font ... in http://www.dafont.com/ e in http://www.1001fonts.com/ ce ne sono diversi (ma ovviamente esisteranno altri miliardi di siti di font in rete...).

----------

## xchris

se vi interessa posto uno scriptino che tira giu' una marea di font...(trovato in rete)

mesi fa ne ho scaricati 6872  :Shocked: 

ciauz

----------

## flocchini

e caccia fuori sto script ... che vediamo di rinnovare un po' i font  :Wink: 

----------

## sourcez

Sto provando gnome-2.10, pare essere più veloce rispetto alle versioni precedenti!

Come faccio a mettere la gnome taskbar su due righe, anzichè una come è di default?

----------

## xchris

file perl

```

#! /usr/bin/perl

use LWP::UserAgent;

my @filelist;

if (opendir(DIRH,".")){

  @filelist=readdir(DIRH);

  closedir DIRH;

}else{

  print "Erreur: reading current directory\n";

}

print "MORE FONTS!\n\n";

print "This script will download font files from the internet.\n";

print "Please be patient and wait, there are a lot of things to get.\n";

print "You can stop downloading at any time by pressing ctrl+c.\n";

print "After you have finished, you can view the files and organize\n";

print "then in anyway you like, view them and finally copy the best\n";

print "ones to /usr/share/fonts or other directory you use for fonts.\n\n";

print "Original author: Sean Parsons (sean\@thelinuxbox.org)\n";

print "Modified by: Ricardo Lenz (riclc\@hotmail.com) and Julien Hamard (julien.hamard\@tiscali.fr)\n\n";

print "Now connecting to the server...\n";

my $ua = LWP::UserAgent->new;

$ua->agent("PerlBaby/0.1 ");

$ua->cookie_jar( { 'file' => "./download_import.cookies.txt" } );

my $req = HTTP::Request->new( GET => 'http://grsites.com/fonts/');

my $res = $ua->request($req);

my $data = $res->content;

print "OK, processing list of files...\n";

my @data = split( /\n/, $data );

foreach my $line ( @data )

{

  #print $line;

  $line =~ m/<nobr>\[<a href="(.*)\.shtml">Page/;

  my $file = $1;

  if( defined( $file ) )

  {

    my $req = HTTP::Request->new( GET => "http://grsites.com/fonts/$file.shtml" );

    my $res = $ua->request($req);

    my $page = $res->content;

    my @page = split( /\n/, $page );

    my $font_hash;

    foreach my $line ( @page )

    {

      $line =~ m/dir=(.*).fn=(.*)">/;

      my $dir = $1;

      my $filename = $2;

      if( defined( $dir ) and

          defined( $filename ) )

      {

        $font_hash->{$filename} = $dir;

      }

    }

    foreach my $font ( keys %{$font_hash} )

    {

      my $fontok=0;

      foreach my $file (@filelist) {

        if ("$font.ttf" eq $file){

          $fontok=1;

        }

      }

      if ($fontok==0){

        print "Downloading $font...\n";

        my $dir = $font_hash->{$font};

        my $req = HTTP::Request->new( GET => "http://www.grsites.net/modperl/fontdownload.cgi?server=216.40.241.209&dir=$dir&fn=$font" );

        my $res = $ua->request($req);

        my $font_file= $res->content;

        print "OK; saving file $font.ttf\n";

        open( FP , ">$font.ttf" );

        binmode FP;

        print FP $font_file;

        close( FP );

      }else{

        print "$font, skipped...\n";

      }

    }

  }

}

```

enjoy  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

fiiiiiiiiigo  :Cool: 

tnx  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> use LWP::UserAgent;

 

Un appunto. Chi incontra l'errore:

```
 $ ./download_fonts.pl 

Can't locate LWP/UserAgent.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.5/i686-linux ....)

at ./download_fonts.pl line 3.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./download_fonts.pl line 3.

```

Significa che non avete le libwww-perl. Emergetele.

----------

## ivanbenassi

unz che set di icone usi ?! sono fichissime  :Cool:   o è un tema vero e proprio ?! La task bar è grandiosa !!! Mi fai sapere ?

Tnx  :Cool: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Se vi interessa, ecco il mio desk: The Shogun Desktop
> 
> (Piu' che altro voglio un giudizio sullo sfondo fatto in parte da me... )
> 
> 

 

carino lo sfondo, pero' non e' un po' (c) Blizzard?

----------

## randomaze

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Se vi interessa, ecco il mio desk: The Shogun Desktop
> 
> (Piu' che altro voglio un giudizio sullo sfondo fatto in parte da me... )
> 
> PS: Se vi interessa, guardate il resto del sito...Anche se e' da tempo che non ci lavoro su'...

 

Lo sfondo é piacevole... certo, mi sarei aspettato che un panda corresse dietro Amanda pittosto che dietro una scimmia qualunque  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Bè che dire mi avete convinto alla grandissima...vado di emerge  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Unico dubbio: una volta riavviato però la configurazione del "vecchio" gnome è perduta oppure posso riapplicarla a quello "nuovo" ?

Intendo caratteri tema icone ecc... ?

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## unz

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Bè che dire mi avete convinto alla grandissima...vado di emerge  
> 
> Unico dubbio: una volta riavviato però la configurazione del "vecchio" gnome è perduta oppure posso riapplicarla a quello "nuovo" ?
> 
> Intendo caratteri tema icone ecc... ?
> ...

 

perchè ti fai domande da utente windows?  :Razz: 

conservi tutto  :Wink:  [a parte i menù nel caso li avessi editati]

----------

## Ghostraider

Bè ottimo allora  :Very Happy:  era solo per iniziare ad entrare nell'ottica di dover rifar tutto da zero...ci ho messo un bel po' per sistemarmi gnome a dovere  :Cool: 

[OT] ho già installato i font che hai suggerito qualche post fa e sono veramente spettacolari...complimenti!!

Però a me il carattere si vede un po' sfocato dipende forse dal mio xorg.conf ?

[/OT]

----------

## Onip

mi inserisco (un po' OT effettivamente) nel topic per chiedere una cosa sulle gtk. è possibile configurare un po' le dimensioni di bottoni, fonts etc..... ? Io uso alcune applicazioni in gtk sia su win che su gentoo (gaim, firefox, nvu) e noto che su gentoo i bottoni (quelli nelle barre) sono ENORMI, tanto è vero che spesso le interfacce risultano veramente sgradevoli sul mio povero schermo 14''. la peggiore di tutte è nvu, c'è + posto occupato da barre et similia di quanto ce ne sia per il testo

----------

## unz

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] ho già installato i font che hai suggerito qualche post fa e sono veramente spettacolari...complimenti!!
> 
> Però a me il carattere si vede un po' sfocato dipende forse dal mio xorg.conf ?
> ...

 

stai usando i pb? perchè i p ed i ps anche a me risultano più brutti.

ps okkio che manca la backslash \ ... esce fuori un mostriciattolo ... quasi quasi mo disegno questo simbolo mancante ... nel caso ti faccio sapere

----------

## Ghostraider

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Ghostraider wrote:*   
> 
> [OT] ho già installato i font che hai suggerito qualche post fa e sono veramente spettacolari...complimenti!!
> 
> Però a me il carattere si vede un po' sfocato dipende forse dal mio xorg.conf ?
> ...

 

urka grazie mille non ci avevo fatto caso...bè se riesci a disegnare fammi sapere  :Wink: 

in effetti i pb risultano i migliori  :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

